# Laptop within 40k for Autocad



## vijay.lingesh (Dec 23, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40k INR
+/- 5k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

no weight consideration



3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
AutoCad, Pro-e and other 2D and 3D modelling softwares.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
i5(4th gen preferably),atleast 4GB RAM,a full HD 1080p display if possible

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Likeell/lenovo/asus
b. Dislike:Samsung/hp

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) : 1080p
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) : atleast 4hrs. Not that important as will mostly be using AC
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) India (Online/local). Also in US but that is doubtful.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 23, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Ubuntu) at Rs 38750 suits your configuration listed above.


----------



## vijay.lingesh (Dec 23, 2013)

It does not come with a 1080p display and will intel HD 4400 be enough to run AutoCad and other 3D rendering softwares?


----------



## vijay.lingesh (Dec 23, 2013)

It does not come with a 1080p display and is Intel HD 4400 good enough for running AutoCad and other 3D rendering softwares?


----------



## vijay.lingesh (Dec 23, 2013)

Will this laptop be better?

Lenovo essential g510


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

vijay.lingesh said:


> It does not come with a 1080p display and is Intel HD 4400 good enough for running AutoCad and other 3D rendering softwares?


You can't get a 1080p display at this price not even 900p.You can get only 768p.Yes,it is good.At this price,you can get a dedicated graphics card when you go for AMD configuration.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

get this Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.47990 Price in India - Buy Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Brown Metal Online - Asus: Flipkart.com
for auto cad, raw cpu power is required. an i7 quad will thrash dual core i5. 1080p is out of scope.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

vijay.lingesh said:


> Will this laptop be better?
> 
> Lenovo essential g510


It has i5 4200m slighlty better than i5 4200u of Dell.
Graphics card 4600 is slightly better than 4400 of Dell.
You get Windows 8 in Lenovo.
You get extra 250GB HDD in Dell.
You get 2GB extra RAM in Dell.
Since you use AutoCAD,go for Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382826) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) because it has slightly better processor and graphics card but RAM can be increased so buy it.



rijinpk1 said:


> get this Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.47990 Price in India - Buy Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Brown Metal Online - Asus: Flipkart.com
> for auto cad, raw cpu power is required. an i7 quad will thrash dual core i5. 1080p is out of scope.


But his budget is 40K.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> But his budget is 40K.



he has 45k and 2k more is just worth the money he is paying. the extra 2 cores and hyperthreading will help him a lot.
also it should be cheaper locally.


----------

